# Cheekys egg



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Cleaned out the aviaries on Saturday and found Cheeky has an egg. I will take it out soon though because I don't think its fertile. Thought I would show you anyway though


----------



## Owaiz (Feb 23, 2008)

so cute
how big are their eggs as compared to cockatiels eggs?


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Owaiz said:


> so cute
> how big are their eggs as compared to cockatiels eggs?


This is a cockatiel egg


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

what a cute little egg


----------



## Owaiz (Feb 23, 2008)

lol my mistake,i meant how big is a cockatiels egg as compared to a budgerigars egg?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck!! I hope it is fertile!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

cute egg  Are you going to candle it before you get rid of it?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> lol my mistake,i meant how big is a cockatiels egg as compared to a budgerigars egg?


Budgie eggs are about the size of a cadbury mini egg(if you know what they are) if not about the size of a Canadian penny. Very very small


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you want them to lay eggs or no? Removing it will make her lay more to replace it. She'll be laying more then one anyway but either way, you shouldn't take that one away.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Sammy, one of my budgies has currently got 3 eggs so I will take a picture for you.

I would like them to breed, but I'm not going to force them to do anything. It is basically their choice. The reason I was going to remove the egg was because it seemed like she had deserted it, but when I checked this morning she was carefully guarding it, so I have decided to leave it in. There is a chance that there will be another egg today.


Thanks for the comments everyone, I appreciate them a lot


----------



## Owaiz (Feb 23, 2008)

i have budgies,their last egg will hatch on friday,one pair got 4 babys and one got 4 babies and one egg. so i was wondering how big it would be as compared to cockatiel one but i heard they are mostly the same size,no?


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

not sure size of bugdie eggs but Tiel eggs are about an inch... a little smaller maybe 2 centimeters...


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

I would say that budgie eggs are just over half as big as a 'tiel egg


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Ooh, good luck. It would be so exciting if she were to sit on them. But if not, I enjoyed seeing that cute little egg!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hope it all works out  After this clutch you could always take out the nest box


----------



## Owaiz (Feb 23, 2008)

ah ok,today the last egg of my budgies hatched so now they got 9 babies lol (one pair got 4 and other got 5)


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow well done!

Don't get me wrong xxxSpikexxx, I would LOVE to have 'tiel babies!


----------

